# Le Bar MacG : évolution des murs !?!



## Gilbertus (23 Octobre 2009)

Cela faisait un peu de temps que je n'était plus venu sur les Forums de MacGé.

J'y avais pourtant trouvé de bonne chose et de merveilleuses rencontres mais je suis allé butiner sur d'autres forums propre à mes occupations du moment (genre wow).

Je suis venu refaire un passage pour y faire un coucou à des personnes que par ailleurs je n'ai pas vraiment retrouvé.

Mais je trouve que le ton a changé : beaucoup d'agressivité, peu de respect et une pollution de certains forums avec des textes pour lesquels je reste néanmoins admiratif : le temps que vous prenez pour faire ces réponses pseudo culturelles  Tout simplement exceptionnel.

Je ne sais pas si vous serez en mesure de confirmer ce changement ; toujours plus difficile d'avoir du recul sur ses propres pratiques que sur celle des autres ?

Voilà une petite réflexion... Et j'attends avec impatience toute vos réactions


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> beaucoup d'agressivité, peu de respect



Le débat a déjà eu lieu, plusieurs fois, désolé.
Mais pour résumer, de mon point de vue, je dirais que l'offre s'est beaucoup adaptée à la demande.


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> Cela faisait un peu de temps que je n'était plus venu sur les Forums de MacGé.
> 
> J'y avais pourtant trouvé de bonne chose et de merveilleuses rencontres mais je suis allé butiner sur d'autres forums propre à mes occupations du moment (genre wow).
> 
> ...




Bah, polluer une flaque de mazout, je t'accorde que ça n'avance à rien, mais c'est pas très grave, si ? Desfois, on peut même rigoler (quand Vezoul n'interpose pas une fiente entre chaque message, je te l'accorde).

Sur l'agressivité, je n'ai rien à dire, si ce n'est que je t'emmerde.


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> Mais je trouve que le ton a changé : beaucoup d'agressivité, peu de respect et une pollution de certains forums avec des textes pour lesquels je reste néanmoins admiratif



C'est vrai que depuis quelques temps on ne supporte plus la médiocrité... des autres !

Dommage, moi j'aimais bien le nivellement par le bas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

*Le Gnou:*


Les gnous sont les deux espèces de bovidés du genre Connochaetes. Ils sont herbivores et vivent en troupeau en Afrique. Ce sont des mammifères ongulés. On rencontre des gnous en Afrique du Sud, au Kenya et en Tanzanie.
Ils vivent généralement 20 ans et pèsent de 160 à 290 kg, les mâles étants plus lourds que les femelles.
On distingue :
Le Gnou bleu (Connochaetes taurinus), ou Gnou à queue noire, le plus répandu, dans la plus grande partie de l'Afrique, sauf au Cap.
Le Gnou noir (Connochaetes gnou), ou Gnou à queue blanche, (en Afrique du sud seulement) 

Ici un Gnou Bleu:







Ici Un Gnou noir:






Ne me demandez pas pourquoi le gnou bleu est marron. je n'en sais rien.


*Habitudes de vie *

Les gnous sont plutôt sédentaires, sauf si la nourriture devient insuffisante. Ils effectuent alors des migrations saisonnières importantes. Durant ce voyage des zèbres, gazelles et élands les accompagnent, formant des rassemblements de plus de deux millions de têtes.


Les gnous sont des animaux grégaires.
Le Gnou noir est actuellement en grave danger d'extinction.
La femelle du gnou est encore appelée la maroufle, et les petits sont des gaous. Les gaous naissent généralement en février. Ils deviennent alors une proie facile pour les prédateurs, bien qu'ils soient capables de courir seulement trois minutes après leur naissance, sitôt débarrassés du placenta.
Pour séduire les femelles, les gnous poussent des sortes de coassements, et se battent entre eux. Lorsqu'un mâle est très dominant, il peut s'accoupler avec cent cinquante femelles environ.
La viande de gnou est très appréciée des peuples autochtones. Elle est tendre et légère. Les cornes sont parfois utilisées pour la sculpture ou encore pour leur qualité (réputée) aphrodisiaque.
Les gnous sont la proie des lions, des hyènes, des lycaons et des léopards. Les gnous en migration se rassemblent pour traverser les cours d'eau, et représentent ainsi un terrain de chasse exceptionnel pour les espèces alors concurrentes. Lors de leur traversée des cours d'eau, beaucoup de gnous périssent.
Rapide, les gnous peuvent atteindre une vitesse de pointe de 60 km/h. Les animaux atteints de maladies, jeunes, blessés, âgés ou une femelle au terme de sa gestation (moins rapide), sont les plus vulnérables face aux prédateurs.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Ici, un poulpe


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5257604 a dit:
			
		

> Alors si c'est pour raconter n'importe quoi sur un sujet sérieux (pour une fois que j'en lance un de sérieux...), c'est pas la peine.



Ici, un autre poulpe.


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le débat a déjà eu lieu, plusieurs fois, désolé.
> Mais pour résumer, de mon point de vue, je dirais que l'offre s'est beaucoup adaptée à la demande.



Donc ça date !!! C'est bon à savoir... Il y a des retours qui de toutes les façons n'étaient même pas envisageable.



jugnin a dit:


> [...]  Sur l'agressivité, je n'ai rien à dire, si ce n'est que je t'emmerde.



Pas mieux 



krystof a dit:


> C'est vrai que depuis quelques temps on ne supporte plus la médiocrité... des autres ! [...]



Effectivement... En général notre médiocrité on l'érige en talent éblouissant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> Donc ça date !!! C'est bon à savoir... Il y a des retours qui de toutes les façons n'étaient même pas envisageable.



A ma première inscription sur MacG, en août 2005, j'ai commencé par un sujet au bar sur "pourquoi passez-vous vos journées ici" (sous entendu : bandes de crétins)
J'ai été très mal reçu.
Donc, non, ça ne date pas d'hier.

Le respect n'est pas forcément un dû.


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A[...]  Le respect n'est pas forcément un dû.



Non effectivement, c'est une façon d'être peut-être même de vivre.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> Non effectivement, *c'est une façon d'être peut-être même de vivre.*



Hein ? De quoi ?
T'vois comme un souci de ponctuation peut rendre toute signification fort obscure.
C'est incompréhensible.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

"Evolution des moeurs" ....

j'ai cru qu'on allait enfin obliger le cuir et le latex sur le forum mais non en fait.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> "Evolution des moeurs" ....
> 
> j'ai cru qu'on allait enfin obliger le cuir et le latex sur le forum mais non en fait.



Gourmande :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Hein ? De quoi ?
> T'vois comme un souci de ponctuation peut rendre toute signification fort obscure.
> C'est incompréhensible.



C'est vrai que la ponctuation est très mal accueillie sur ce forum depuis quelques temps.
Elle me le disait encore hier : si on ne me respecte pas plus, je m'en vais.


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> "Evolution des moeurs" ....
> 
> j'ai cru qu'on allait enfin obliger le cuir et le latex sur le forum mais non en fait.


Toi d'abord...


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> Non



Dis-donc, je vois dans ton profil : 
_Profession : graphiste.

_Alors je m'interroge : as-tu fait toi-même ton avatar ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

San Vicente de Cañete


San Vicente de Cañete, ou communément connu comme Cañete, est la capitale de la Province de Cañete, dans la région de Lima, au Pérou. Avec ses 25 829 habitants (estimation de 1999), Cañete est la principale ville du district de San Vicente de Cañete. La ville doit son nom au marquis de Cañete qui la fonda en 1557.
Cette ville paisible est située à une heure et demie de au sud de Lima (144 km) et sert aux touristes de point de passage vers le district de Lunahuaná.
Le premiers habitants de ces terres étaient les Huarcos. Plus tard, la région a été habitée par les vieux esclaves et leurs descendants, forcés à travailler sur les plantations de coton. Les esclaves étaient arrivés de la Guinée, du Congo et de l'Angola, amenés sur la côte péruvienne durant le XIIe et XIIe siècles pour travailler sur les champs de coton et de canne à sucre ainsi que dans les vignobles.


Bien entendu, à Cañete, on fait pousser la coca.
La fameuse Cañete de coca.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> San Vicente de Cañete
> 
> 
> San Vicente de Cañete, ou communément connu comme Cañete, est la capitale de la Province de Cañete, dans la région de Lima, au Pérou. Avec ses 25 829 habitants (estimation de 1999), Cañete est la principale ville du district de San Vicente de Cañete. La ville doit son nom au marquis de Cañete qui la fonda en 1557.
> ...



On appelle ses habitants, les Cañetons


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> Cela faisait un peu de temps que je n'était plus venu sur les Forums de MacGé.
> 
> J'y avais pourtant trouvé de bonne chose et de merveilleuses rencontres mais je suis allé butiner sur d'autres forums propre à mes occupations du moment (genre wow).
> 
> ...



Bon je vais quand m'y coller sérieusement.

Agressivité ?
Oui, sans aucuns doutes. Et ca n'a rien à voir avec Julien Courbet.
Pour quelles raisons alors !

Par lassitude, grande lassitude.

Ces gens, qu'on surnomme ici "nioub" mais qui ne sont que le reflet de la société : fainéants, et tellement à se regarder le nombril qu'ils en oublient :
- les bonnes manières
- de regarder un peu autour d'eux.

Ces gens donc, viennent chier dans cette espace qu'est le bar, et macgé plus généralement, que le temps à construit petit à petit. Un espace où de vraie amitié on pu se nouer par exemple. Des inimitiés aussi, mais c'est concomitant avec l'existence d'une communauté.

Ces gens, ne prennent pas le temps de regarder un peu avant de nous sortir la dernière blague à la mode, la dernière vidéo qu'il faut absolument avoir vu, la dernière chanson que l'on se doit d'entendre. Être in quoi.

Ces gens débarquent dans un endroit, et attendent de nous qu'on réponde dans la seconde à leur petite question (pourtant débattue de nombreuses fois auparavant), sinon, ils estiment que l'on est des enfoirés.


Alors sincèrement, quel respect doit on à se tas de mongoliens qui peuplent non seulement les forums, mais aussi les réactions de macgé, l'internet dans sa globalité, la rue, et la société.

La connerie est le fléau, et malheureusement les bulles d'air s'amenuisent.
Elles s'amenuisent par contagion, mais aussi par lassitude de ceux qui veulent y échapper.

Alors pour se battre contre les pénibles, il y a l'argumentation. Puis la fatigue arrivant, les phrases chocs. Puis encore plus fatigués parce que ces abrutis ne comprennent toujours pas, on flingue les topics.


Attitude puéril, c'est vrai. Mais nos bulles d'air disparaissent, nos moyens et l'envie aussi.

La faute à qui ? On pourrait dire que c'est la faute aux modos qui ne tiennent pas assez leur forum. Non. Ils ont une vie, ils sont bénévoles, et peut être, voit les choses différemment.
Et eux aussi fatiguent, à n'en pas douter.

C'est sûr que l'on ne leur facilite sûrement pas la tâche.

Non la faute revient au trou du cul sans respect pour rien qui vient faire caca dans le forum sans s'inquiéter d'où il est.


Alors, on devrait toujours le respecter celui là ?

Et de toute façons : 
*Ces gens viennent parler. Ils ne viennent pas échanger, discuter, dialoguer. Non ils viennent parler. Si possible d'eux.*

Du coup, c'est ma façon d'y faire de la résistance.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non la faute revient au trou du cul sans respect pour rien qui vient faire caca dans le forum sans s'inquiéter d'où il est.




Fallait demander


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ces gens, qu'on surnomme ici "nioub" mais qui ne sont que le reflet de la société : fainéants, et tellement à se regarder le nombril qu'ils en oublient :
> - les bonnes manières
> - de regarder un peu autour d'eux.



- Et de péter un coup, histoire de remettre les choses en perspective et à leur place.

Accepter la critique et savoir rire de soi sont deux _qualités_ bordel, pas des signes de faiblesse pour petits coqs à deux balles...

'fin, bref.

De toutes façons, aucun de ceux dont tu parles ne viendra lire ce fil avant de poster son petit monologue, alors...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

Voilà, Bassman, tu a mis le doigt dessus: "la lassitude"

Et, amha, le problème, est bien là

Toi (c'est pas personnel hein ) , ça fait 10 fois que tu as à répondre la même chose à la même personne, oui, je suis d'accord, c'est lassant 

Mais la personne en question, elle, elle vient juste d'arriver ...

Je n'explique rien, je n'accuse personne, je m'interroge sur la meilleur manière de répondre

Et je partage les avis sur l'agressivité (justifiée ou non), histoire de me complaire dans mon rôle consensuel, de mou du bulbe pathétique sans sens du discernement que je suis (paraît il)



PonkHead a dit:


> - Et de péter un coup, histoire de remettre les choses en perspective et à leur place.
> 
> Accepter la critique et savoir rire de soi sont deux _qualités_ bordel, pas des signes de faiblesse pour petits coqs à deux balles...



oui d'accord, mais comme première approche, se prendre un "ta gueule, on s'en branle", ça n'aide pas 



La biz à tous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui d'accord, mais comme première approche, se prendre un "ta gueule, on s'en branle", ça n'aide pas



Hé hé.
Non, sans doute.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Toi (c'est pas personnel hein ) , ça fait 10 fois que tu as à répondre la même chose à la même personne, oui, je suis d'accord, c'est lassant
> 
> Mais la personne en question, elle, elle vient juste d'arriver ...




Eh bien la personne qui arrive elle a la même interface que tous les autres. Avec la fonction recherche en haut à droite.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Eh bien la personne qui arrive elle a la même interface que tous les autres. Avec la fonction recherche en haut à droite.



je ne dis pas le contraire

et je pratique le rappel de temps à autres aussi 

et je m'emporte aussi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Toi (c'est pas personnel hein ) , ça fait 10 fois que tu as à répondre la même chose à la même personne, oui, je suis d'accord, c'est lassant
> 
> Mais la personne en question, elle, elle vient juste d'arriver ...



C'est le syndrome de la caissière - raison pour laquelle, j'essaye d'être toujours poli et patient à la caisse du supermarché (voilà pour le _respect_).

Mais la caissière reçoit un salaire pour se fader toutes les petites crises de ses "clients rois" (même s'il n'est pas lourd)
Et la caissière "n'aime" pas forcément son magasin au point de regretter qu'il soit plein de cons tant que les dits cons ne passent pas à _sa_ caisse.

Mais encore une fois, je parle dans le vide (je m'adonne moi aussi au plaisir du monologue nombriliste) puisque aucun de ceux (ou celles) à qui ce fil serait salutaire ne le lira.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fallait demander




J'espère ne pas te froisser et rester cordial en te disant que tu manges trop de fibres.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Toi, tu cherches la merde.


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Eh bien la personne qui arrive elle a la même interface que tous les autres. Avec la fonction recherche en haut à droite.



D'ailleurs si je me suis inscrit il y 3 ans, c'était pour avoir une réponse à un pb technique, et donc pouvoir utiliser la recherche...

Puis j'ai fini par atterir principalement au bar (atavisme, quand tu nous tiens ). Alors d'accord avec Bassou, grande lassitude. D'un autre côté, le plus simple ne serait-il pas de ne pas répondre à ces sujets que l'on juge ineptes ? Ainsi ils s'enfonceraient irrémédiablement dans les tréfonds du forum et basta.
Cela dit j'aime assez la nouvelle mode qui consiste à les noyer dans des wikipédismes volumineux et abscons. L'ironie et l'humour à froid ont comme avantage sur l'agressivité de pouvoir faire rire, sinon le sujet, du moins les lecteurs du fil.


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors d'accord avec Bassou, grande lassitude. D'un autre côté, le plus simple ne serait-il pas de ne pas répondre à ces sujets que l'on juge ineptes ? Ainsi ils s'enfonceraient irrémédiablement dans les tréfonds du forum et basta.



Dans l'absolu, oui tu as raison. C'est des arguments dont j'ai pu "débattre" (ou du moins discuter) avec amok par exemple.
Mais se retenir de dire à un con qu'il l'est, demande une énergie considérable.
Surtout quand le con lui, ne se pose pas la moindre question, c'est d'autant plus fatiguant.

Je suppose qu'il s'agit là de l'étape suivante.

1- Ne rien dire mais ne pas en penser moins pour autant.
2- En avoir marre de fermer sa gueule, parce que toi, moi, on le sait bien : les cons ça ose tout.
3- Se barrer, quand les derniers espoirs ont disparu.

Et quoiqu'il arrive, c'est le départ d'un "pillier" (de bar ou du forum) - pillier dans le sens personnage du forum, quelqu'un de référent, d'installé dans la population active du forum - qui fera du tord au forum. Pas le départ du nioub con (ils ne sont pas tous cons) dans un long topic pour dire pourquoi on est trop méchant, facho (option pour modo uniquement) ou con.



> Cela dit j'aime assez la nouvelle mode qui consiste à les noyer dans des wikipédismes volumineux et abscons. L'ironie et l'humour à froid ont comme avantage sur l'agressivité de pouvoir faire rire, sinon le sujet, du moins les lecteurs du fil.



J'aime bien aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

*La Maïeutique chez Socrate*

Le terme « maïeutique » vient du grec maieutikè : art de faire accoucher. Socrate, fils de Phénarète sage-femme, disait que, comme sa mère faisait accoucher les femmes, lui faisait accoucher les esprits des pensées qu'ils contenaient déjà, sans le savoir ou en être conscients 34.
Lidée dune maïeutique est déjà présente dans lidée de la dialectique abordée dans la section précédente. En effet, la stupeur que provoque Socrate tient essentiellement au fait que ses interlocuteurs sont mis face à leurs propres contradictions ; ces contradictions qui naissent de ce regard tourné soudainement sur soi-même engendrent des troubles de lâme dont elle a besoin de se délivrer. Cest la raison pour laquelle Socrate est comparé par Platon à un poisson torpille.
Dans les dialogues quil entreprend, Socrate est généralement celui qui interroge ; ses questions ont pour but de faire venir à lobservation les idées de ses interlocuteurs, pour en examiner ensuite la cohérence : sagit-il dune chimère ou de quelque chose de viable ou dutile ? Ainsi, dans ces dialogues, Socrate se présente comme celui qui sait, celui qui observe et non pas comme un ignorant ou un aveugle, comme un esprit stérile en ce qui concerne la sagesse, et qui ne possède quun seul art, celui de la maïeutique.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est le syndrome de la caissière - raison pour laquelle, j'essaye d'être toujours poli et patient à la caisse du supermarché (voilà pour le _respect_).
> 
> Mais la caissière reçoit un salaire pour se fader toutes les petites crises de ses "clients rois" (même s'il n'est pas lourd)
> Et la caissière "n'aime" pas forcément son magasin au point de regretter qu'il soit plein de cons tant que les dits cons ne passent pas à _sa_ caisse.



d'où l'intérêt des caisses automatiques
et hop, c'est bon, on peut fusionner


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2009)

Moi je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites, je le trouve super, ce bar.
Avec que des gens sympa, intéressants et tout.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites, je le trouve super, ce bar.
> Avec que des gens sympa, intéressants et tout.



N'écoutez pas ce sinistre individu !
Le bar est dangereux, il faut le fuir comme la peste !
Vous y entrez à peu près normal et vous en ressortez comme ça.

C'est terrible.
Que fait la police ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> vous en ressortez comme ça.



Tu veux dire avec un grand nez?


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'écoutez pas ce sinistre individu !
> Le bar est dangereux, il faut le fuir comme la peste !
> Vous y entrez à peu près normal et vous en ressortez comme ça.
> 
> ...



Ou pire, comme ça. On m'a rapporté que cet individu était encore en train de courir en hurlant sur les plages du débarquement.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu veux dire avec un grand nez?



Mais kilékon cépavrai !


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Octobre 2009)

Merci Bassman ! Ça a le mérite d'être clair. Si je peux comprendre cette attitude, je n'en reste pas moins dubitatif : qui du "nioub" fainéant ou du "vétéran" rageur polluent le plus.

Sinon la wikipédiatisation a du bon : ça instruit  pour qui veut s'en donner la peine 



stephaaanie a dit:


> Dis-donc, je vois dans ton profil :
> _Profession : graphiste.
> 
> _Alors je m'interroge : as-tu fait toi-même ton avatar ?



Pour répondre simplement : oui.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Eh bien la personne qui arrive elle a la même interface que tous les autres. Avec la fonction recherche en haut à droite.



ah toi aussi tu te prénommes pascal ?
et merde, on est pas aidés !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]fKlWsI7dYNk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## boodou (23 Octobre 2009)

Un pilier de bar ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes.

Un nioub ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes.

Un graphiste ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes.

Un gnou ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes.

Une moto japonaise ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes.

Un ...

:modo:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Octobre 2009)

Le papier hygiénique, ou papier toilette, est un papier qui sert à nettoyer l'anus ou les parties génitales, le plus souvent après avoir déféqué ou uriné.
Il est souvent conditionné en rouleaux, et dispensé grâce à un distributeur installé dans les toilettes. Il est également appelé vulgairement « papier cul », désignation abrégée en « PQ » dans le souci d'une meilleure correction de langage.

Dans le monde

Dans la Rome antique, une éponge accrochée à un bâton était utilisée pour nettoyer les toilettes (et non pas se nettoyer soi-même1).
Les premiers papiers toilettes ont été fabriqués en Chine au xive siècle.
En 1857, aux États-Unis, Joseph Cayetty est le premier à fabriquer industriellement du papier pour des besoins hygiéniques. Sur tous les papiers qu'il produit, son nom est marqué.
Avant l'invention du papier hygiénique, selon les pays et les coutumes, on utilisait, pour les plus riches, de la laine, de la dentelle, ou du chanvre. Les plus modestes utilisaient leurs mains, se débrouillaient pour déféquer dans des cours d'eau ou utilisaient des végétaux.
L'utilisation d'eau pour se nettoyer est fréquente en Asie du Sud-Est, en Inde du sud et dans les pays musulmans, où les gens utilisent leur main gauche pour se nettoyer avec de l'eau et leur main droite pour manger. Dans certaines régions de l'Afrique, c'est l'inverse : une salutation avec la main droite est ainsi considérée comme impolie.
En France [modifier]
Le papier toilette, aujourd'hui appelé couramment (mais vulgairement) « PQ (pécu) ou papier cul », a été introduit en France au début du xxe siècle. Longtemps considéré comme un produit de luxe, son utilisation ne s'est vraiment répandue que dans les années 1960.


Papier hygiénique des années 1960 - noter le subtil jeu de mots
En France comme dans d'autres pays européens, après être passé par divers systèmes médiévaux, on a d'abord eu recours à l'utilisation du papier journal. Puis le papier hygiénique dit « bulle-corde lisse », appelé ainsi à cause de sa teinte corde, s'est progressivement imposé pour constituer l'essentiel du marché de 1950 à 1970. Aujourd'hui le « bulle-corde lisse » a pratiquement disparu. C'est à la fin des années 1950 que l'usage du papier « crêpé » s'est développé. La ouate de cellulose a ensuite fait son apparition : sa croissance a été particulièrement marquée au cours de la décennie 1970&#8211;1980. Aujourd'hui on trouve du papier-toilette décoré de motifs ou de textes, parfumé, ou encore en trois plis : le marché évolue vers des produits de plus en plus différenciés, et les nouvelles technologies visent à accroître en permanence douceur et résistance du produit.

Le CAC 40, qui prend son nom du système de Cotation assistée en continu, est le principal indice boursier de la place de Paris. Son code ISIN est FR0003500008 et son code mnémonique est PX1. Il est calculé dividendes non réinvestis. La version avec dividendes réinvestis (Total Return) a comme code ISIN QS0011131826 et comme code mnémonique PX1NR.
Créé avec 1 000 points de base au 31 décembre 1987 par la Compagnie des agents de change, il est déterminé à partir des cours de quarante actions cotées en continu sur le premier marché parmi les cent sociétés dont les échanges sont les plus abondants sur Euronext Paris qui fait partie de NYSE-Euronext, la première Bourse européenne. Ces actions, représentatives des différentes branches d'activités, reflètent en principe la tendance globale de l'économie des grandes entreprises françaises et leur liste est revue régulièrement pour maintenir cette représentativité.

Chronologie

xive siècle : fabrication de papier hygiénique en Chine (pour l'utilisation de l'Empereur).
1596 : invention de la toilette avec chasse d'eau par Sir John Harington.
xviiie siècle : distribution à grande échelle de journaux&#8230; qui deviennent un outil populaire d'hygiène personnelle.
1710 : invention du bidet.
1857 : l'Américain Joseph Cayetty débute la vente d'un papier hygiénique fabriqué en usine.
1879 : l'entreprise Scott vend le premier papier hygiénique en rouleau. Toutefois, au début l'entreprise n'imprime pas son nom sur l'emballage.
Fin du xixe siècle : des rouleaux de papier hygiénique perforés sont disponibles pour la première fois. Ainsi, on élimine la nécessité du rasoir ou du couteau sur dévidoir.
1890 : la grande disponibilité répandue du catalogue Sears, en fait un outil de nettoyage fréquemment utilisé dans les communautés rurales de l'Amérique du Nord.
1900 : l'ère victorienne apporte l'amélioration de la plomberie, ce qui entraîne l'utilisation étendue de la toilette avec chasse d'eau et du bidet (Europe).
1930 : Sears publie son catalogue sur feuilles glacées.
1935 : la compagnie Northern Tissue annonce son papier hygiénique comme étant sans écharde.
1942 : le moulin St. Andrew's en Angleterre fabrique le premier papier à deux épaisseurs. Le papier hygiénique devient plus doux et malléable.
1943 : papier hygiénique fantaisie imprimé avec l'image de Hitler.
Le 19 décembre 1973 : à la suite d'une blague, le comédien Johnny Carson provoque la peur chez les consommateurs, ce qui entraîne un manque de papier hygiénique pendant trois semaines aux États-Unis.
1990&#8211;1991 : durant la guerre du Golfe, les troupes américaines camouflent leurs chars d'assaut à l'aide de papier hygiénique.
1990 : le papier hygiénique contenant des ingrédients tel que l'aloès fait partie d'une campagne de marketing énorme aux États-Unis.
1990 : en Angleterre, la compagnie Andrex met sur le marché les premières serviettes pré-mouillées.
1996 : le président Bill Clinton exerce son droit de veto contre une taxe de 6 cents par rouleau de papier hygiénique.
1999 : la première toilette combinant bidet et séchoir est inventée au Japon.

Évolution du marché

Si le produit était connu en France depuis le début du xxe siècle, le marché du papier toilette lui, n'a vraiment démarré qu'à la fin de la Seconde Guerre mondiale en détrônant l'utilisation du papier journal.
Le papier toilette a ensuite connu une utilisation croissante pendant un demi-siècle.
Ptain, j'arrive pas à croire que t'es (toujours) en train de lire ça, ta connerie dépasse donc largement la mienne... ou alors, tu fais parti des grands malades qui collectionnent le PQ... tu as pensé a créer un forum PQBidouille ?
Aujourd'hui, ce marché devenu mature en raison de la présence du papier toilette dans la totalité des foyers, poursuit une croissance plus modeste mais régulière.
Dans d'autres pays du monde, l'évolution de la consommation de papier hygiénique est tellement grande que cela engendre des problèmes. Ainsi, la Chine vit actuellement « la crise du papier toilette » :
« Je suis heureux de voir que les jeunes adoptent le papier toilette, ce qui est un signe qui prouve notre développement social et qui a aidé à développer notre industrie » a expliqué Wang Yueqin, vice-directeur de l'Association des industries du papier à Shanghaï. « Mais, je commence à m&#8217;inquiéter de la consommation de bois grandissante » a-t-il souligné. « L&#8217;industrie doit considérer d'autres technologies. » Selon lui, « les 140 000 tonnes de papier de toilette et de kleenex utilisées quotidiennement à Shanghaï nécessitent quelque 80 000 tonnes de pulpe de bois, ce qui équivaut à 300 000 tonnes de bois. »
L'industrie du papier toilette.

L'industrie du papier hygiénique et ménager en Europe représente 8,5 milliards d'euros et représente 26% de la consommation mondiale. Chaque Européen en utilise en moyenne 13 kilos par année.

Les alternatives

En France, l'invention du bidet a permis parfois un changement des pratiques.
Au Japon, les toilettes (privées et publiques) disposent de jet d'eau et de séchoir.
Le jet d'eau pressurisé est également employé notamment en Indonésie, en Malaisie, aux Philippines et en Thaïlande, où il est généralement considéré comme étant plus hygiénique que le papier toilette. Ce jet d'eau est la version moderne d'une manière plus traditionnelle qui consiste à se laver le fondement en tenant d'une main une cruche ou une bouteille d'eau et en utilisant l'autre main pour le nettoyage, plus précisément l'extrémité des doigts.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2009)

Des bigoudaines:






rien a voir avec des bigoudis qui eux sont en plastic:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le débat a déjà eu lieu, plusieurs fois, désolé.
> Mais pour résumer, de mon point de vue, je dirais que l'offre s'est beaucoup adaptée à la demande.



En même temps t'as pas des masses de recul non plus... faut arrêter de prendre vos rêves pour des réalités...


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En même temps t'as pas des masses de recul non plus... faut arrêter de prendre vos rêves pour des réalités...



Décidément tu es toujours aussi gonflant.
Arrête donc de vouloir apprendre la vie à tout le monde.

Les bourreaux bossent sur commande et le reste du temps ils la ferment.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2009)

Et puis, si j'y repense... lorsque je suis arrivé ici, je trouvais tout plein de gens sur lesquels taper pour des tas de très bonnes raisons (les miennes...) aujourd'hui il y en a encore plus... et pourtant j'ai moins envie... voir même plus envie du tout...

Pourquoi ?

Parce si je m'en mêle c'est gagné d'avance... mais seulement ici... seulement ici.

Pour le reste c'est déjà perdu, et depuis un moment.

La médiocrité est partout... et, pour moi, le fait de s'en étonner touche à la crétinerie.

Tu peux faire avec, tu peux aussi faire sans, mais il y a aussi moyen de faire les deux... comme moi.. tu prends ce qu'il y a de bon, en ne lisant que les interventions de certains.

Le fait de sélectionner par l'auteur c'est 100% de réussite car en ce domaine il n'y a pas de bonne surprise.

Sur ce, va donc te faire bétonner la rondelle par un oiseau de couleuw...


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2009)

tu faiblis sonnyboy, tu faiblis : tu te sens obligé de te justifier.

tout fout le camp.

bon week end.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Décidément tu es toujours aussi gonflant.
> Arrête donc de vouloir apprendre la vie à tout le monde.
> 
> Les bourreaux bossent sur commande et le reste du temps ils la ferment.



Enfonce bien dans ton petit crâne de piaf, que si j'ai envie de te trainer dans la boue, personne ne m'en empêchera... chaque mot de plus de ta part est donc un mot de trop... tu peux choisir te faire ridiculiser, ou te foutre à quatre pattes comme les autres. Dans les deux cas tu ne seras que toi même c'est à dire rien, rien ici, rien dehors, rien... ça fait trois fois rien... t'as vu ?

Bisous minus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




da capo a dit:


> tu faiblis sonnyboy, tu faiblis : tu te sens obligé de te justifier.
> 
> tout fout le camp.
> 
> bon week end.



J'écrivais mes 10 lignes pendant que tu produisais les 2 tiennes... Pas lu donc... mais tu as eu droit à ta réponse petit suce miel...


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2009)

et à part des menaces inutiles et hors de propos, tu as quelque chose à proposer ?
j'ai pas envie d'être méchant et je sais que tu sais faire preuve d'humour.

Alors, je me répète : bon week end.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Octobre 2009)

Mais sois méchant minou !!! Sois méchant !!!

Et qui parle de proposer quoi que ce soit ?

Et qui crois tu être pour considérer que "je peux faire preuve d'humour" ?

Que crois tu comprendre à mon humour ?

Pourquoi me souhaites tu un bon we, qu'est ce que ça peut bien te foutre ce que je fais de mon we ??

Va te faire aléser le diamètre 30... et parle avec les autres... oublie moi.


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2009)

_Séparez-moi ça, nom de dieu !_


----------



## JPTK (24 Octobre 2009)

ça va encore finir en épicerie


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2009)

Bon, je ferme&#8230; ça me fera de la lecture pour plus tard&#8230; l&#8217;automne c&#8217;est un peu comme le printemps en fait on dirait&#8230;


----------

